# Fire Up The Grill



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Animal Lover's mourn Giant Stag killed in Britain.  How about a little salt & pepper + Tabasco chipotle brand with TexasPete Xtra Hot! Match Light City Baby!  It has been a long day. http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101026/ap_on_sc/eu_britain_stag


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

they spotted him for 12 years... 
wouldn't that make him at LEAST 15? to get big enough to BE noticed... and remembered? 
he had a good run; in the wild they live 10-13 years, maybe 15 since England doesn't have natural predators; get over it treehuggers
I'm SURE he got his rut on plenty of times in the past IF he didn't this season


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

He sure was one nice looking buck!

What time do we eat kyfarmer ... and by-the-way ... you know they are looking for you ... right!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

HE! HE! only because they want the tender loin cut for them self's.  They ain't gittin it.


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice Buck Ky so we agreed on a price for some good steaks when can I expect them. My mouth is already watering up.


----------

